# Pontins Hemsby........At Night! - Feb 2017



## BarryLynch (Feb 7, 2017)

Good afternoon Ladies & Gentleman,

This is the first Urbex of 2017 & the first since spending some extended time in Jordan and gaining a new member Mr Adrian Flank, I thought we would take a leisurely drive on a nice relaxing site to enjoy the facility's of Pontins in Hemsby! Let me just say the Florida park home site opposite looks terrible and I advise people that it is in-fact nothing like Florida. 

As usual I will not go into the desolate history of this place as Pontins is quite self explanatory, however it is worth looking back too see this site before the vandalism (I still don't understand why people do it) as a lot has/was been left behind and has a real good character about the place.

Luckily access was easy due to the powers bestowed to me being close to Jerusalem and we simply hovered over. The first thoughts were glass......glass for everyone! 







We stopped in the bar for some light refreshment and a game of snooker, wasn't much atmosphere and a lack of cues.










Mr Stride looking confused to be on that side of the bar for once!




What we found next was a real shame, there is a lot of collectors out there that would love this!







Anyway we headed out but always had the feeling we were being watched.







So we went outside again and wandered across the go kart track, this was a perfect opportunity for a race! Ready set g..........that green light never did go off







So anyway we found the swimming pool.







As we were climbing out, Mr Flank had to be pulled up at the last minute, the treacherous beast nearly had him!




After all that we were very hungry and the weather was less than adequate, good job we made reservations.













The Tomatoe & Potatoe were particularly good! 




After a nice meal we decided to check the evening entertainment so we started in the kids area.

I don't want to imply anything here but if you look hard enough..........










We didn't think this was the right setting so we thought.....




This was more like it! Adult fun!










Still it lacked something, ahh there it is!







We were cooking up a storm on the dancefloor!




In Mr Flank's hazing ritual, we stated he must run into a room on his own at full speed headfirst, we picked this one through the "secret door".




After that we decided it was getting late and bed was calling us, overall we enjoyed our stay and would recommend it to others! It was very enjoyable and we felt safe at all times.




Thank you!


----------



## smiler (Feb 7, 2017)

Had the Southern fried and Fosters made you a bit heavy to hover out then? Loved that, great pics and write up, Many Thanks


----------



## flojo (May 27, 2017)

Im so glad I stumbled over this post, your pics are awesome I would love to visit the site, but admit I'd love to move in and clean the place up, So sad to see it like this I worked here in 1997 and it was a stunning little site and very well maintained, not the staff chalets haha but home was home there for a while for me.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Very funny report, its great! I know the place your talking about, the trees are the same in the real Florida I think, well they have green bits on anyway.

That made me laugh so you can have a  and why not a fook it ave one of these too


----------



## BarryLynch (Jun 30, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Very funny report, its great! I know the place your talking about, the trees are the same in the real Florida I think, well they have green bits on anyway.
> 
> That made me laugh so you can have a  and why not a fook it ave one of these too



Haha im glad! Well ironically we are out that way tonight and have 3 reports to put on here so glad you enjoyed!


----------

